# Five bucks in flower garden



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I fell for that one last year, saw it coming this time on the day of the _Two feet in Evanston_ thread, and I still clicked. :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like the economy has picked up in Wyoming.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Just goes to show that the old saying "Money doesn't grow on trees" is right- it grows in Wyoming flower beds


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

That's what I thought


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You know that isn't Wyoming. Nothing that green and beautiful grows in Wyoming.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I found one buck in my front yard once. :|


----------

